# Holiday reps jobs



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking at applying for a holiday rep position when we move out to paphos early next year, can anyone point me in the right direction as regards to which company is best to work for and is it best to apply whilst in uk or wait till i get out there. 

Many thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

It would be easier for you to get residency if you have a job before you come out. 

To find out which companies are out here, I suggest you go to a travel agent and see which brochures advertise holidays in Cyprus and then write to the companies and ask if they use local reps.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> It would be easier for you to get residency if you have a job before you come out.
> 
> To find out which companies are out here, I suggest you go to a travel agent and see which brochures advertise holidays in Cyprus and then write to the companies and ask if they use local reps.


Thomsons, Thomas Cook, First choice and Olympic are just a few of the Travel agents who operate over here and most of them do hire reps who live over here.
So as Babs suggested it might be a good idea to get in touch with their head offices in the UK.
Even if you dont have a job before you come out, once you have got one and can prove you are able to support yourself you wil be able to get residency without any trouble.

Veronica


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

I know cosmos use local reps, I phoned up today and have applied as i am moving to paphos next month.

Leanne


----------



## tonywalsh (Jan 23, 2009)

bailey44 said:


> I am looking at applying for a holiday rep position when we move out to paphos early next year, can anyone point me in the right direction as regards to which company is best to work for and is it best to apply whilst in uk or wait till i get out there.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi

I know someone who needs a holiday rep in Paphos for a week or 10 days in March, pls let me know if interested and I will put you in touch. Are you in Cyprus now..?

Tony


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

tonywalsh said:


> Hi
> 
> I know someone who needs a holiday rep in Paphos for a week or 10 days in March, pls let me know if interested and I will put you in touch. Are you in Cyprus now..?
> 
> Tony


Tony, 

I don't come over till September, sorry I won't be able to do it. It was very nice of you to consider me though. Maybe your friend would be happy to have my contact details for future ref.

Many thanks again
Bev


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Tony,
> 
> I don't come over till September, sorry I won't be able to do it. It was very nice of you to consider me though. Maybe your friend would be happy to have my contact details for future ref.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am in Cyprus and would be happy to do the holiday rep job in March

thanks

Linda


----------



## tonywalsh (Jan 23, 2009)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Cyprus and would be happy to do the holiday rep job in March
> 
> ...


Hi Linda

Think they found someone this morning but pls let me have your e-mail address in case


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

tonywalsh said:


> Hi Linda
> 
> Think they found someone this morning but pls let me have your e-mail address in case


thanks 



Lindy I have deleted your email address for your protection agaisnt spam but I have made a note of it and will pass it on to tony.
Regards Veronica


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Veronica

and if anyone else needs a pair of hands for any type of work please contact me


----------

